# Maple fill question



## Faraldi (May 10, 2013)

I'm completing a maple pedalboard and I have a couple of spots at the joints and a couple of small brad holes where I need to fill.

I've collected some very find sawdust from this project and saw somewhere that using this with superglue will make for good results.

Anyone have any thoughts on this or a different approach? Thanks.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Faraldi said:


> I'm completing a maple pedalboard and I have a couple of spots at the joints and a couple of small brad holes where I need to fill.
> 
> I've collected some very find sawdust from this project and saw somewhere that using this with superglue will make for good results.
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts on this or a different approach? Thanks.


I would try filling with maple and sand flush. That way it finishes close to the same as the rest of the wood. Take the time to figure out how to cut pieces to fit. 

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------

